# How many hours of sleep should a dog get?



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

This is probably a really ridiculous question, but I was wondering.

I feel like Dexter sleeps too much. When I'm not actively playing with him, he spends most of his time waiting and napping. He rarely has interests in toys or other games by himself.

So yeah, how many hours of sleep a day should a high energy active dog be getting?


----------



## R.Scott (Sep 18, 2011)

Never thought about this one. Good question!
My high energy vallhund is always wanting to go go go! If I mention the word walk, she's already by the door. She loves to play with both me and my other dogs. But I would say, she sleeps a good...11-12 hours a day? That's if she is actually sleeping when I sleep. (she sleeps in my room).

My pem is a bit more laid back and sleeps a little bit more than my SV.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I would estimate that my high-energy ten month-old puppy sleeps 10-12 hours a day, at least. It seems like if she has downtime, she'll chew on a Nylabone or something for awhile, but then she gets bored and drifts off to puppy dreamland. In fact, she's snoozing as I type. Sometimes she runs and barks in her sleep, pretty cute. Anyway, I think Dexter is fine.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd say Dexter sleeps more than 12 hours a day. He's really quiet, randomly lounging and sleeping from 9 PM until noon. And he'll randomly nap for about an hour after every walk. That's like close to 17-18 hours a day!


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

Dogs are crepuscular by nature. Meaning they are meant to sleep they day and night away and be active dawn and dusk. So that would imply that they are meant to spend a lot of time napping and sleeping.

My JRTs and whippets spend a lot of time napping. The BC does if he HAS to lol. But he is soooo ready to go all the time any time.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think, for a healthy dog, sleep is self-regulating.

They will sleep when there's nothing else to do. For a dog, that can be a big chunk of the day.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

He's definitely always ready to go anyway. As soon as I move, he wakes up and want to go for a walk. I'm under the impression he sleeps almost the entire time I'm at work though. But if I TRY to postpone a walk....then I'm in major trouble.


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

My dog sleeps a lot...I would say at least 10 hours a day (maybe a few more.) He'll just sleep the day away...very relaxed.
But, I also exercise him a lot. I go out walking/hiking for hours at least 4 times a week. He runs hard after rabbits...good 1-2 mile chase at least three times on a 2 hour walk. So, when we get home in the evening, he eats and then crashes till the next night.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

The short answer is, "as many hours as they want."

This is my observation, after many dogs over many, many years: puppies alternate between "play as if there's no tomorrow" and "sleep like the dead," but as they mature, they begin to do what I like to call "opportunity sleep." By which I mean, they sleep whenever nothing interesting is happening, storing up the energy in case a party breaks out.

For example, on camping trips, my dogs sometimes go 2-3 days with almost no daytime napping. They seem to make up for it when when we get home, though.


----------



## thiefinthenight (Sep 7, 2011)

This is a good topic. I wonder what my Pem does while I'm away. Her toys in her kennel show wear from chewing but when she's in her house while we're home she seems to lie there dormant (eyes open and semi-responsive but otherwise still.) As zoopie said, she seems ready to go at the drop of a hat all though if she's been asleep for a while she can be a little loopy.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Hobbes sleeps pretty much anytime we're not doing something with him. He's a high-energy 1.5 year old mutt and can run and chase like there's no tomorrow, but if we're just home sitting around, he's sleeping, or at least just laying there with his eyes half open. Occasionally he gets up to get a drink of water or nudge me with a toy, but usually he sleeps. If one of us gets up, though, he's up instantly, looking for whatever we might have for him, such as food or the opportunity to GO! OUTSIDE! YAY! WALK! LET'S GOLET'SGOLETSGOLETSGO WALK NOWWWW!!!!

LOL - I think of his sleeping as just another way in which he's the perfect dog.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

a7dk said:


> Hobbes sleeps pretty much anytime we're not doing something with him. He's a high-energy 1.5 year old mutt and can run and chase like there's no tomorrow, but if we're just home sitting around, he's sleeping, or at least just laying there with his eyes half open. Occasionally he gets up to get a drink of water or nudge me with a toy, but usually he sleeps. If one of us gets up, though, he's up instantly, looking for whatever we might have for him, such as food or the opportunity to GO! OUTSIDE! YAY! WALK! LET'S GOLET'SGOLETSGOLETSGO WALK NOWWWW!!!!
> 
> LOL - I think of his sleeping as just another way in which he's the perfect dog.


Yeah, that sounds perfect to me. Mine prefers to hop in YAY! WALK! LET'S GOLET'SGOLETSGOLETSGO WALK NOWWWW!!!! mode as soon as I get home. And that's even if I need to just lounge around or work.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I like large dogs b/c they tend to sleep 18 hours per day. As RonE said: They will sleep when there's nothing else to do.

Dogs do not exercise themselves, play with toys (much), or take themselves for a walk ... for the most part.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there any trick to keep them busy while you are at work? I'm assuming he just sleeps and waits for me and I guess I can't control that.

This question is sponsored by mild annoyance because Dexter walked for 2.5 hours tonight and he's currently barking up a storm after his toys in the living room while I'm settling for bed.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

MY great dane is sleeping or in a state of rest (on the couch) 22 hours out of the day


----------

